# plant stand - hidden compartment



## speevak (Apr 22, 2009)

In a recent (I think) woodworking periodical, I saw plans for a plant stand which opended to reveal a hidden compartment with small drawers. I've re-traced my steps and racked my mind; but for the life of me, I can't find that article anywhere.

I would appreciate anybody who could tell me in which magazine this article and plans appeared.

Here's crossing my fingers.

don


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I looked through 2 years of WOOD and Popular Woodworking and a few issues of Shop Smith while looking for something else but didn't see anything like your looking for.


----------

